# Classical Choir Library Sound Comparison



## ScoringFilm (Jan 16, 2021)

Classical choir comparison using the main vowels Ah, Eh, Ee, Oo & Ih where available (obviously also consonants if available). This is the out of the box sound without additional Eq/Verb etc and using the built in mod wheel volume range. The missing notes are when the range is limited.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 16, 2021)

Children's Choir Comparison; notes missing due to limited ranges.


----------



## Markrs (Jan 16, 2021)

I prefered when you layered with EW as that meant less OO's and AH's, but those then balanced out the slighly rougher edges of EW


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 16, 2021)

In the EW examples, the barritones (bass males) are out of balance volume wise. They pop in hard very sudden. If you adjust that, it will sound much better. (or even leave it out, as it's barely audible in the original)


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 17, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> In the EW examples, the barritones (bass males) are out of balance volume wise. They pop in hard very sudden. If you adjust that, it will sound much better. (or even leave it out, as it's barely audible in the original)


Done!


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 17, 2021)

Also, in most examples you've done, the dynamics are not the same as the original.
In the original there is a lot of dynamic movement (some more silent parts, other more loud), it flows naturally.. I don't hear that very good in the examples provided. 
There is some dynamics, but not much.


----------



## playz123 (Jan 17, 2021)

The Soundiron choirs, which are some of the best, seem to be missing in this comparison.


----------



## Illico (Jan 17, 2021)

playz123 said:


> The Soundiron choirs, which are some of the best, seem to be missing in this comparison.


EastWest’s Hollywood Choirs too...


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 17, 2021)

playz123 said:


> The Soundiron choirs, which are some of the best, seem to be missing in this comparison.


Requiem is there; I will try and find someone with Olympus (Mars & Venus) to record it.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 17, 2021)

Illico said:


> EastWest’s Hollywood Choirs too...


I don't buy any East West products since I was treated like a leper by the company! If someone wants to record it I will gladly send the midi file across.


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 17, 2021)

playz123 said:


> The Soundiron choirs, which are some of the best, seem to be missing in this comparison.


Depends on the music if they fit or not. (if you are talking about the old Venus/Mars/Mercury choirs)


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 17, 2021)

ScoringFilm said:


> I don't buy any East West products since I was treated like a leper by the company! If someone wants to record it I will gladly send the midi file across.


I have several libraries that are not represented, so please send me the MIDI files.


----------



## GNP (Jan 17, 2021)

Don't compare - combine!


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 17, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> Also, in most examples you've done, the dynamics are not the same as the original.
> In the original there is a lot of dynamic movement (some more silent parts, other more loud), it flows naturally.. I don't hear that very good in the examples provided.
> There is some dynamics, but not much.


Did you read the first post? It is a straight out of the box comparison of the sound/timbre and shows what can be achieved in quick time.

All examples use the full range of the mod wheel which, again, shows the strengths/weaknesses of each library and their ability to perform pp to ff.

You are of course most welcome to provide better examples.


----------



## playz123 (Jan 17, 2021)

ScoringFilm said:


> Requiem is there; I will try and find someone with Olympus (Mars & Venus) to record it.


Yes, Mars, Venus and Mercury are the full 'professional' versions of their choirs and the ones to which I was referring.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 18, 2021)

Olympus (Mars & Venus) has now been added.


----------



## HardyP (Jan 18, 2021)

whow, very impressive comparison!
I never dived into Metropolis, so I was positively surprised by Metropolis, in specific Ark 1 (as long as it stays in a "normal range" …). 
It´s a shame, Dominus does not have the full range, because even if it differs from your "original", its emotional timbre has a nice fit here (IMHO).
My favorites (sound-wise) are EW+Strezov and EW+Voxos, very nice. How much massaging was necessary for these? Or is that some wonderful Ashermusic ?

I´d like to add Requiem Light, so if you dont mind sending me the MIDI files as a starting point?


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 18, 2021)

HardyP said:


> My favorites (sound-wise) are EW+Strezov and EW+Voxos, very nice. How much massaging was necessary for these? Or is that some wonderful Ashermusic ?


Very little massaging was done with any of the libraries. Speed was of the essence. All so far done by me; still waiting for Jay's contribution!


HardyP said:


> I´d like to add Requiem Light, so if you dont mind sending me the MIDI files as a starting point?


Will that be any different to Requiem in terms of sound?


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 18, 2021)

I am considering doing a similar comparison of boys/children's choirs. Any suggestions of a 30 second excerpt that will suit this group much appreciated. 

I tried Eric Whitacre's Lux Arumque, however the writing (many unison's) causes phasing when working with samples. Whilst not insurmountable, it would be easier to work with something more akin to traditional 4 part harmony.


----------



## HardyP (Jan 18, 2021)

ScoringFilm said:


> Very little massaging was done with any of the libraries. Speed was of the essence. All so far done by me


impressive!



ScoringFilm said:


> Will that be any different to Requiem in terms of sound?


That´s exactly the question:
- RL has only 1 mic, but is mixed down (if I remember correctly)
- it has less dynamic layers, so maybe less variation in the dynamics, but smoother
- it has seen a major update from SI, while Requiem from 8Dio has not (again, iIrc)


----------



## eli0s (Jan 18, 2021)

An attempt with Hollywood Choirs


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 18, 2021)

HardyP said:


> - RL has only 1 mic, but is mixed down (if I remember correctly)
> - it has less dynamic layers, so maybe less variation in the dynamics, but smoother
> - it has seen a major update from SI, while Requiem from 8Dio has not (again, iIrc)


But it's still the same choir in the same room?

I have sent the midi file across to you - lets see if it's any different.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 18, 2021)

eli0s said:


> An attempt with Hollywood Choirs


Thanks - it sounds like you have stuck notes on the last chord. It is a straight major chord; yours is an added 6th (an extra D in the 2nd Sops).

Once done could you upload a wave file and I'll add it to Soundcloud?


----------



## eli0s (Jan 18, 2021)

ScoringFilm said:


> (an extra D in the 2nd Sops


Ouuups, damn!!!


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 18, 2021)

eli0s said:


> Ouuups, damn!!!


Thanks. I have added it to the playlist. An uncompressed audio file (wave) might do it more justice.


----------



## eli0s (Jan 18, 2021)

ScoringFilm said:


> Thanks. I have added it to the playlist. An uncompressed audio file (wave) might do it more justice.


Maybe I am a complete idiot, but I am pressing attach files and the wave file doesn't appear in the file upload browser, that is why I uploaded the mp3 version which is accessible!


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 18, 2021)

eli0s said:


> Maybe I am a complete idiot, but I am pressing attach files and the wave file doesn't appear in the file upload browser, that is why I uploaded the mp3 version which is accessible!


Try zipping it first


----------



## eli0s (Jan 18, 2021)

Ohhh! 
There you go!!!


----------



## Markrs (Jan 18, 2021)

eli0s said:


> Ouuups, damn!!!


This sounds really good, best so far for me


----------



## moon (Jan 18, 2021)

ScoringFilm said:


> I am considering doing a similar comparison of boys/children's choirs. Any suggestions of a 30 second excerpt that will suit this group much appreciated.
> 
> I tried Eric Whitacre's Lux Arumque, however the writing (many unison's) causes phasing when working with samples. Whilst not insurmountable, it would be easier to work with something more akin to traditional 4 part harmony.


You might consider Lauridsen's O Nata Lux.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 21, 2021)

Requiem Lite added by @HardyP


----------



## HardyP (Jan 21, 2021)

ScoringFilm said:


> Requiem Lite added


interestingly, @Soundiron Team named it "Requiem Li*ght*"... which I only stumbled upon last night when I named the files (with 'lite'), and was wondering why that looked strange ...

I used the MIDI file from @ScoringFilm, which resulted in this bump in the "eeh" vowel; that can be edited, but for demonstration purposes ("near out of the box") I left it in.


----------



## HardyP (Jan 21, 2021)

BTW, Requiem Light has several patches, and it has in fact Ensemble ("All in one") patches; but for this one I used the Divisi Men and Divisi Women Sustain - maybe you can reflect that in your table.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 21, 2021)

HardyP said:


> BTW, Requiem Light has several patches, and it has in fact Ensemble ("All in one") patches; but for this one I used the Divisi Men and Divisi Women Sustain - maybe you can reflect that in your table.


Done, and changed to 'Light'


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 22, 2021)

eli0s said:


> Ohhh!
> There you go!!!


Just spotted another typo; the 2nd Sops last crotchet in the penultimate bar should be a 'D' - yours is a 'C'.


----------



## eli0s (Jan 22, 2021)

ScoringFilm said:


> Just spotted another typo; the 2nd Sops last crotchet in the penultimate bar should be a 'D' - yours is a 'C'.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 22, 2021)

eli0s said:


>


Uploaded to the playlist


----------



## yellow_lupine (Jan 22, 2021)

Both VSL Vienna Choir and VSL Ganymede Choir are missing


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 22, 2021)

yellow_lupine said:


> Both VSL Vienna Choir and VSL Ganymede Choir are missing


If anyone has them I'll gladly provide the midi file to include them.


----------



## eli0s (Jan 22, 2021)

ScoringFilm said:


> Uploaded to the playlist


Cool! Forgot to mention that in this rendition I separated some notes in the women part for the syllables to sound more distinct. Also, I raised a bit the limiter on the master bus to match the volume with the other examples.


----------



## yellow_lupine (Jan 23, 2021)

ScoringFilm said:


> If anyone has them I'll gladly provide the midi file to include them.


I've got them. If you like I can render the midi


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 23, 2021)

yellow_lupine said:


> I've got them. If you like I can render the midi


Sent by PM


----------



## aaron73 (Jan 23, 2021)

ScoringFilm said:


> I am considering doing a similar comparison of boys/children's choirs. Any suggestions of a 30 second excerpt that will suit this group much appreciated.
> 
> I tried Eric Whitacre's Lux Arumque, however the writing (many unison's) causes phasing when working with samples. Whilst not insurmountable, it would be easier to work with something more akin to traditional 4 part harmony.


Speaking of Eric, does anyone want to demo Spitfire Audio Eric Whitacre Choir? Surprised to see them absent from the list, especially given their marketing might. 😉


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 23, 2021)

aaron73 said:


> Speaking of Eric, does anyone want to demo Spitfire Audio Eric Whitacre Choir? Surprised to see them absent from the list, especially given their marketing might. 😉


Again, midi file is available to anyone who wants to do it.


----------



## jben (Jan 23, 2021)

Does anyone have the "All Saints Choir" from Soniccouture?

I would love to listen how it will sound compared to the other libraries.


----------



## eli0s (Jan 23, 2021)

@ScoringFilm , I am sending you a version with Symphonic Choirs that I think is just a tad better than the one you have uploaded. Use it if you find it useful! 

I must say, Symphonic Choirs have a lot of inconsistencies in volume compared to Hollywood Choirs. However, it has the advantage of being a true SATB Choir.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 24, 2021)

eli0s said:


> @ScoringFilm , I am sending you a version with Symphonic Choirs that I think is just a tad better than the one you have uploaded. Use it if you find it useful!
> 
> I must say, Symphonic Choirs have a lot of inconsistencies in volume compared to Hollywood Choirs. However, it has the advantage of being a true SATB Choir.


Added


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 24, 2021)

yellow_lupine said:


> Both VSL Vienna Choir and VSL Ganymede Choir are missing


VSL Choirs added by @yellow_lupine


----------



## erikradbo (Jan 24, 2021)

Dominus dominates!

But where is Eric Whitacre?


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 24, 2021)

erikradbo said:


> But where is Eric Whitacre?


Waiting for someone who owns it to render the midi file!


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 24, 2021)

jben said:


> Does anyone have the "All Saints Choir" from Soniccouture?
> 
> I would love to listen how it will sound compared to the other libraries.


I would like to hear this comparison as well.


----------



## tc9000 (Jan 24, 2021)

Great idea @ScoringFilm! It's fascinating to hear the differences between these libraries. It's interesting how many of the choirs succeed in sounding pretty convincing, while still sounding different from each other - VOP stands out as intimate, Dominus is velvety smooth... some sound a bit 'boxy' like they are inside a box or under a duvet, others sound huge and opened up - lots of space and air... anyways - great idea and a superb choice of bechnmarking material!


----------



## Evans (Jan 24, 2021)

I have EWC, but it would probably be several days if not next weekend before I could get to it.


----------



## tc9000 (Jan 24, 2021)

Here's my attempt using Genesis Childrens choir. I've just used the 'Ah' vowel, no tweaking, no EQ, no FX, just the default sound. I used an instance for each voice so no auto-divisi, either. (This is a bit unfair on Genesis BTW, as it's not full SATB).


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 25, 2021)

tc9000 said:


> Here's my attempt using Genesis Childrens choir. I've just used the 'Ah' vowel, no tweaking, no EQ, no FX, just the default sound. I used an instance for each voice so no auto-divisi, either. (This is a bit unfair on Genesis BTW, as it's not full SATB).


Added to bottom of playlist


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 25, 2021)

Added a new playlist with Children's Choirs. Second post in this thread.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 27, 2021)

Added Strezov Storm legatos to playlist


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 31, 2021)

Strezov Choir Essentials added to the bottom of each playlist thanks to @jben


----------



## jben (Jan 31, 2021)

ScoringFilm said:


> Strezov Choir Essentials added to the bottom of each playlist thanks to @jben


Thanks!

I'm a newbie with midi and sample libraries, so I've just play the midi through the different patches, without modifying anything (except leveling voices).


----------



## Marsen (Jan 31, 2021)

Liberis sounds like a sustain patch without legato transitions.
Dominus is really buttery smooth. Amazing.

Thanks a lot for your work @ScoringFilm .


----------



## ScoringFilm (Feb 3, 2021)

All Saints Choir added.

Thanks to @Cory Pelizzari


----------



## Danno (Feb 3, 2021)

Fluffy Audio has a new version of Dominus called Dominus Choir Pro. I found this while researching choir software. Key improvements include the addition of *polyphonic*, ability to sing in English, and *Marcato* and *Staccato articulations*. 

Since I'm a noob with choir libraries, I don't know how to compare this with other higher-end libraries. That said, I'm very impressed. So impressed that I'm considering buying it in the next few days to use in both softer and epic music.

The page accessed by the link above contains several videos that include some very good audio and descriptive info. Also listed are detailed specs.

I hope a sample of the Pro version can be included in the list. I'd love to here what experienced choir software users think.

Regards,

Dan.


----------



## Hendrixon (Feb 4, 2021)

oo's and ah's if not careful turn really fast to a boring synth like pad.
It would make more sense to compare ah to ah, or changing syllable to changing syllable.

With that said, from what posted I found most enjoyable:
EWQLSC
Requiem Pro

The rest were all on the scale from "bad>meh>ok'ish but with issues>ok but there are better here".
I own Wotan and Freyja which should have done better if syllables were used, but with the "ah legato" they became boring real fast.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Feb 4, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> I own Wotan and Freyja which should have done better if syllables were used


Sent you the midi file; looking forward to the results!


----------



## companyofquail (Feb 5, 2021)

used orginial midi files. no edits, eq, fx or compression. spitfire eric whitacre choir "long aah" of each section(satb). all channels mixed to peak at same level overall peak at mix is -2.15db. 24/48 wav file is in zip. let me know if you would like any other patches or combinations.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Feb 5, 2021)

Added Eric Whitacre thanks to @companyofquail


----------



## Hendrixon (Feb 5, 2021)

Here is Wotan and Freyja using syllables.

Reverb is from the default libraries, left it as is.
I added a compressor on each track to shave peaks so mix levels will balance.
Only thing I changed in the midi was CC1 on the last syllable, instead of it starting at 127, I changed it to a small ramp "to 127"... so they won't finish with a shout  
View attachment Wotan and Freyja demo.mp3


----------



## ScoringFilm (Feb 6, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> Here is Wotan and Freyja using syllables.


Added to the playlist. The syllables, whilst not the original words, do make it more interesting, however there seems to be very little dynamic movement.


----------



## Hendrixon (Feb 6, 2021)

ScoringFilm said:


> Added to the playlist. The syllables, whilst not the original words, do make it more interesting, however there seems to be very little dynamic movement.


Regarding dynamics, yup it is a bit shouty but I didn't want to edit the midi.
The CC1 in the midi starts at 30 but ramps up from there on the first syllable, so second syllable already starts at 40. the second CC1 deep also drops to 40 at the minimum and ramps up from there.

Wotan and Freyja both start at 0 for the softest velocity layer (they don't go to niente) so the outcome means only the mid and top velocity layers are used here.

I'll change CC1 to match these libs dynamic range better, see how that will work.


----------



## Wolf68 (Feb 6, 2021)

I liked the original version the most...
no...back to seriuos...thanks for posting this comparison, which was very interesting!


----------



## Hendrixon (Feb 6, 2021)

Here is Wotan and Freyja now with CC1 better suited for their dynamic switching.
Let me know what you think.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Feb 7, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> Here is Wotan and Freyja now with CC1 better suited for their dynamic switching.
> Let me know what you think.


Replaced the older one in the playlist


----------



## ScoringFilm (Feb 8, 2021)

Added 8Dio Silka to the playlist


----------



## Denkii (Mar 11, 2021)

I am so surprised by how much I enjoy the Freya/Wotan combo.
So far I never really got into loving them but I love this example.


----------



## Jorf88 (Apr 2, 2021)

I just stumbled on this today... thanks to everyone involved (especially OP) for all of the effort.
This is the exact kind of comparison all of us could use more of to combat GAS.

Though I know the children's adaptations are not perfect, this did convince me to skip out on 8dio's Liberis... the legato is basically nonexistent. 

I'm happy with the choir libraries that I own, but I am still fond of the sound of Dominus. Maybe someday I'll pick that up. I'm content with Req pro, Insolidus, and Lacrimosa for now.


----------



## moon (Apr 8, 2021)

I'm returning to this thread because of the sales on Voxos and Dominus right now. To my ears, I think Voxos and the Freyja/Wotan combo sound the best, as far as tone quality and fluidity of legato are concerned. The Arks are also good, but way out of my price range. And of course, the EW choirs have the most robust wordbuilder. Anybody have any insights into these? How's usability? Are my ears busted?


----------



## dnblankedelman (Sep 17, 2021)

ScoringFilm said:


> Removed comparison (was taking up to much room on my Soundcloud!)


Sorry to bring this thread back from the dead yet again, but this was one of the most valuable VI-control threads I have ever seen and has been immensely useful for comparing choir libraries,. Do you still have all of the files from this? I'm wondering if we can brainstorm a different way to host the files. Thanks!


----------



## tc9000 (Sep 17, 2021)

github maybe?


----------



## ScoringFilm (Sep 17, 2021)

dnblankedelman said:


> Sorry to bring this thread back from the dead yet again, but this was one of the most valuable VI-control threads I have ever seen and has been immensely useful for comparing choir libraries,. Do you still have all of the files from this? I'm wondering if we can brainstorm a different way to host the files. Thanks!


Not sure if I still have the original recordings; I'll have to have a look when I get chance.


----------



## digimortal (Sep 18, 2021)

This topic got me thinking... It would be great if there was a web app that could be used for sample (library) comparison where you could upload audio clips and then switch between them seamlessly.

I'm not much of a developer but I created a little PoC here with some aligned and normalized examples from this thread (it can take a while to load the samples but just keep clicking, once playback starts you can switch between them and it should pretty much work, again, I'm not much of a dev 





__





SampleCompare Audio File Comparison






samplecompare.digimortal.nl





A proper developed webapp could add features like blind testing/ratings/poll etc.

Paging @Loerpert


----------



## Loerpert (Sep 18, 2021)

digimortal said:


> This topic got me thinking... It would be great if there was a web app that could be used for sample (library) comparison where you could upload audio clips and then switch between them seamlessly.
> 
> I'm not much of a developer but I created a little PoC here with some aligned and normalized examples from this thread (it can take a while to load the samples but just keep clicking, once playback starts you can switch between them and it should pretty much work, again, I'm not much of a dev
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good idea, will think about it


----------



## Loerpert (Sep 18, 2021)

Would be nice to have midi templates for every possible articulation that tests legato transitions, dynamics etc.. Then anyone could run their libraries through those midi files and upload their rendered results. With some good rules it would be a very nice comparison platform indeed. I like the idea of "blind testing".


----------



## ScoringFilm (Sep 18, 2021)

dnblankedelman said:


> Sorry to bring this thread back from the dead yet again, but this was one of the most valuable VI-control threads I have ever seen and has been immensely useful for comparing choir libraries,. Do you still have all of the files from this? I'm wondering if we can brainstorm a different way to host the files. Thanks!


Found & restored! I didn't realise it was still so useful to forum members!


----------



## dnblankedelman (Sep 18, 2021)

ScoringFilm said:


> Found & restored! I didn't realise it was still so useful to forum members!


Tremendously appreciated, thanks!


----------



## benwiggy (Sep 19, 2021)

I have SoundIron's Requiem Light, and some of the notes are terribly flat in the Aa vowels. Es, Ds and Gs are the worst. It's actually out of tune with itself. The same problem affects their Olympus sounds (Light and Elements at least).

I raised it with SoundIron, and they accepted the problem, and said it might be fixed 'in an update'.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 19, 2021)

The Arks do quite well in this comparison imo, which is cool as they are just a part of the package and not a standalone choir library.


----------



## dnblankedelman (Sep 19, 2021)

Bluemount Score said:


> The Arks do quite well in this comparison imo, which is cool as they are just a part of the package and not a standalone choir library.


Though you can in many cases pick up just the choir patches themselves (example under instruments here).


----------



## ScoringFilm (Sep 21, 2021)

Also now added combinations/layering to the bottom of the playlist


----------



## ScoringFilm (Sep 23, 2021)

Children's choir library comparison re-added to 2nd post


----------



## yellow_lupine (Mar 22, 2022)

Could somebody with Audio Imperia Chorus library post a rendering of this piece?


----------



## Simon Passmore (Sep 29, 2022)

yellow_lupine said:


> Could somebody with Audio Imperia Chorus library post a rendering of this piece?


Yeah seconded


----------



## ScoringFilm (Nov 24, 2022)

Audio Imperia Chorus added: Ah legato, Scott Smith mix


----------



## Wensleydale (Nov 24, 2022)

I hadn’t noticed this marvellous comparison before. The one that sounds best to me is Dominus, but I have a newbie question. Even if we disregard the last chord, there are four voices in S+A, and three in T+B. Dominus is 11 female voices and 14 male. Does that mean that what we are hearing is actually 44 women plus 42 men? That would be a big choir, but it doesn’t sound like it.


----------



## S-B-L (Nov 24, 2022)

If someone is interested in Choir:Omnia comparison, please send me the MIDI-file


----------



## Lunatique (Dec 1, 2022)

ScoringFilm said:


> Children's Choir Comparison


I don't see any of the children's choir audio, just the list. Was it deleted from the post?


----------



## ScoringFilm (Dec 2, 2022)

Lunatique said:


> I don't see any of the children's choir audio, just the list. Was it deleted from the post?


Gone I'm afraid; I ran out of space on Soundcloud!


----------



## ScoringFilm (Dec 2, 2022)

S-B-L said:


> If someone is interested in Choir:Omnia comparison, please send me the MIDI-file


Choir:Omnia added courtesy of @S-B-L


----------



## Lunatique (Dec 2, 2022)

ScoringFilm said:


> Gone I'm afraid; I ran out of space on Soundcloud!


Can someone else host those files? It'd be nice to have them along with the adult choir examples. I have an account I don't really use, so I don't mind help hosting those files.


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 2, 2022)

Lunatique said:


> Can someone else host those files? It'd be nice to have them along with the adult choir examples. I have an account I don't really use, so I don't mind help hosting those files.





ScoringFilm said:


> Gone I'm afraid; I ran out of space on Soundcloud!


To some extent, you can upload files directly into the forum, I'm just not sure how long they stay up or what size limits there may be


----------



## ScoringFilm (Dec 3, 2022)

Lunatique said:


> I don't see any of the children's choir audio, just the list. Was it deleted from the post?


OK, it's back (for now). I have just under 1 minute left of my 3 hours on SoundCloud!


----------



## MaroonedMind (Dec 21, 2022)

Good effort with this comparison. It is somewhat helpfull when choosing a new a choir library. It's to bad that the dynamic layers and mic choices seems to be all over the place. I mean, Requiem light and Requiem Pro shouldn't sound that different. And Insolidous and Silka sounds harsh given that it must be the loudest dynamic layer. I think this piece should be aimed towards softer.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Dec 21, 2022)

MaroonedMind said:


> Good effort with this comparison. It is somewhat helpfull when choosing a new a choir library. It's to bad that the dynamic layers and mic choices seems to be all over the place. I mean, Requiem light and Requiem Pro shouldn't sound that different. And Insolidous and Silka sounds harsh given that it must be the loudest dynamic layer. I think this piece should be aimed towards softer.


These contributions were done by many different forum members and will therefore inevitably be setup differently. The music is attached so you are welcome to provide your own examples.


----------

